# One leaves...two more come in....



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

One leaves, and two more are coming in!! Little 9 weeks old babies are coming on Thurs evening or Friday. They are apparently adorable and have personalities to match!! I'll post pics when I get them....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That sounds exciting, Janice!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Good for you!  How are you getting all these cats, Janice? Are you with a rescue group? Just curious!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Jet Green said:


> Good for you!  How are you getting all these cats, Janice? Are you with a rescue group? Just curious!


Yes, a rescue group. I've been with them for about 3 yrs now. We've had 52 kittens/cats go through here to new homes...and yes, I do keep track. I have all their pictures & bio's!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You're one of the good guys!


----------

